# Ball turning



## Theclockworks (Jan 28, 2015)

Anybody tried a ball turning attachment on a mini lathe looking at this 
http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/engineering-tools/2013/2562/


----------



## Swifty (Jan 28, 2015)

I always thought that design was quite good, the handle is well away from the chuck and the tip can get in close on the chuck side. Just make sure that it will fit your lathe, I see that they say that they have used it on some mini lathes. I'm going to make a ball turner soon, just have to settle on the design.

Paul.


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 28, 2015)

Keep me posted on your design Paul


----------



## RichD (Jan 29, 2015)

I copied the Steve Bedair type and it works great. Downside is...you need to remove the top slide to install it. To help minimize the back and forth hassle, I added a metal block on one side with a set screw so I can lock it for straight turning whenever needed. 

I have the HF 9x20 lathe.
Rich


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ball turning is one of those subjects that is trundled out, aired and forgotten yet again.
For my part in the great scheme of things, I have penned the same old reply which is 'Why?'
With only a little bit more of the old grey matter, you can have a boring head. All that is needed is to buy or better make one. OK, a Morse taper shank has to be changed for a bit of round bar but you can drill a neat little hole in a block of metal that sits on the saddle at centre height- and does balls with only a change of cutter. But having got the boring head, you can move it around and have a rather nice offset taper turning attachment by changing the tool for a home made centre. Of course, you can settle for one centre but a half centre is rather nice and then you can play about with female centres- and put a ball bearing in between! Then with a little more metal, you make some ball ended centres.

Once the boring tool is up and running on the saddle, it opens up a whole raft of variations.

Well, that is what I did.  If I'd bought a ball turning attachment, I'd have modified it - to make a rotary table or vice versa, because a rotary table makes a nice ball turner- and a lot of other exiting things.

My Vertex BSO sort of thing ( one featured here recently) drifts off onto my tool and cutter grinder. 

Fun, ain't it?

Norman


----------



## rodw (Jan 29, 2015)

Heres what I did with a boring head and a few others followed my lead.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23019


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 29, 2015)

I followed RodW's earlier post and would mention that my effort was the George Thomas 2" boring head- but with home made hss tools. Nevertheless, if inserts are your thing- inserts are YOUR thing.
I once lost( mislaid) a boring tool for mine  and used - an hss end mill. No problem

Regards

Norman


----------



## petertha (Jan 29, 2015)

rodw said:


> Heres what I did with a boring head and a few others followed my lead.


 
Timely you posted. I managed to make my cylinder head mock-up which features a 'hemi' dome combustion chamber using 1/2" HSS tool blank which has been radius profiled to shape. I was worried the tool bit would chatter or rub because of the longish contact area, but seems like its working ok. At least in this material/depth combination.

Anyway, is there any reason a ball turner like yours couldn't be also be re-jigged to cut an internal semi-circular 'depression' shape from the end of lathe stock like this?


----------



## rodw (Jan 30, 2015)

petertha said:


> Anyway, is there any reason a ball turner like yours couldn't be also be re-jigged to cut an internal semi-circular 'depression' shape from the end of lathe stock like this?



You made me go out into the shed to check this out. As luck would have it the last time I used my boring head it was on the mill, so the cutter was pointing outwards. Quickly swapped it over to my lathe fixture and swung it round with a few dry swings. It will work. You'd need to centre the cutter on the centre of the stock and fed the cutter in via the longnitudinal feed as per the Rupnow method.


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 30, 2015)

Norman all I asked if anyone had any experience with that attachment,with respect not all of us mere mortals have the skill set or workshop time to manufacture tooling I would rather spend time using my equipment to build small steam plants, that being the reason for the set up I have at the moment


----------



## gus (Jan 30, 2015)

Theclockworks said:


> Keep me posted on your design Paul




Hi Paul .

Include Gus.


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 30, 2015)

I'am going to share a private message sent to me by a member on what I thought to be a friendly helpful form. This guy does not no me from Adam why pm me ,for his information I to have served my country 3 tours of Northern Ireland with The RA I'am also disabled and I am not a time served engineer the only qualification I have are self taught. I'am not trying to bump anything and I have not been offensive I asked one simple question. May suggest this member has far to much time on his hands also I'am a true yourkshire man so I know all the phrases . I quote 

As a Geordie who was brought up in the uncertain years of the last war, might I offer the words of my old mentor who was 'tYorkshir'thru and thru'

Hear all- see all
say now't- keep all
tak'all- gie now't

and if tha ever does ow't for nowt,dee it for thysel.

I've a wife who has been disabled for the last 15 +years. We both should be dead. I'm 84+ somewhat disabled- fighting for your bloody country.


Might I suggest that you be a time served engineer- and stop bumming for information- which you should have had a lifetime to learn.

Me-an engineer-- you must be joking.

Mortal- oh yes- VERY

Norman Atkinson


----------



## RobWilson (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi there Theclockworks 

Dont get upset at Norman Atkinson , just ask him to show his work ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, he is full off it ,he has  never made a thing , take it from one who knows or  you could always ask any member of Newcastle model engineering club , they used to walk the other way when they saw him coming lol ,   I think he is nothing more than an ex  accountant or some other such clerical job .

Every forum he is on its the same old bull $h!t , he is just a twat  , just block him 



Rob Wilson (Geordie)


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 31, 2015)

RobWilson said:


> Hi there Theclockworks
> 
> Dont get upset at Norman Atkinson , just ask him to show his work ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, he is full off it ,he has  never made a thing , take it from one who knows or  you could always ask any member of Newcastle model engineering club , they used to walk the other way when they saw him coming lol ,   I think he is nothing more than an ex  accountant or some other such clerical job .
> 
> ...



How do I block this idiot?


----------



## Theclockworks (Jan 31, 2015)

Theclockworks said:


> How do I block this idiot?



Sorry Rob not you


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jan 31, 2015)

Theclockworks said:


> How do I block this idiot?


 
easy 
 follow the pictures and you are freeRof}Rof}


----------



## RobWilson (Feb 1, 2015)

Theclockworks said:


> Sorry Rob not you




ha ha ha ha no worries ;D


----------

